

Maemo 5 and Nokia n900 press release - kasunh
http://www.nokia.com/press/press-releases/showpressrelease?newsid=1337594

======
tuukkah
From the developer's point of view, it's notable that you can now use the Qt
framework to program cross-platform apps for Maemo and Symbian phones as well
as for Windows, Mac and Linux desktops. And with the support for web
technologies in Qt, this means Web developers can create native apps using
mostly HTML, CSS, Javascript, SVG etc. <http://qt.nokia.com/>

( _Edit:_ replying here because of the reply limit: _I_ Right, Qt is supported
on Maemo 5, will be default on Maemo 6. _II_ Indeed, and Nokia will support
Python for Qt development too.)

~~~
lamby
FTR, most of Maemo 5 is GTK.

~~~
kasunh
Yes Maemo 5 is mainly gtk based. But nokia announced they will switch to Qt
for Maemo Harmattan. It is only logical after they acquired Trolltech in early
2008.

------
ramy_d
videos: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/27/nokia-n900-running-
maemo-...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/27/nokia-n900-running-
maemo-5-officially-500-in-october/)

~~~
pkulak
Wow, is it really a resistive touch screen? That's pretty terrible.

~~~
rbanffy
Doubt it. The N97's screen "feels" capacitive. No mention to tech here:
<http://maemo.nokia.com/n900/specifications/>

~~~
tuukkah
The N900 includes a stylus and thus, a resistive screen.

------
thedob
Biggest additions I see here are the additional memory, cellular connectivity,
and rear facing camera. The limited memory made multimedia application
development a challenge on the N810, and the front facing camera was rather
useless for photo taking. Now this will truly be a use-anywhere, do-anything
mobile computing platform. Looking forward to developing on it.

Battery life was always a problem on the N810 with constant connectivity.
We'll see how it holds up on the N900.

------
jsonscripter
I want this so bad. It's the first device I've seen that's powerful, open, and
available.

~~~
tuukkah
plus it's a phone, you mean ?-)

~~~
jsonscripter
Actually, that's not even important to me. Just the 3G data connectivity. I
might just keep my razr for calls :)

~~~
tuukkah
I see. For 3G data, I've found tethering to be good this far. I'm eager to see
how built-in (versus Bluetooth) data affects the battery runtime. ( _Edit:_
replying here because of the reply limit: The previous Nokia internet tablets
(770, N800, N810) can tether with any phone that supports the standard
Bluetooth DUN profile.)

~~~
jsonscripter
Can you tether with other Nokia devices?

~~~
mcargian
I've had a Nokia 9300, E71, and other Nokia phones. I have been able to tether
with all of them on AT&T.

------
ralphc
Does Maemo have a JRE? I'm currently a Clojure fanboy...

~~~
kasunh
I highly doubt that Maemo 5 would have default java support going by the
history of Maemo.

But have a look at jalimo,
<https://wiki.evolvis.org/jalimo/index.php/Main_Page>. You may be able to get
something working. That is the beauty of openness.

------
ramy_d
damn, 500 euros...

~~~
kasunh
IMHO 500 euros is reasonable considering that this is almost a computer in
your pocket with real control for the user. It is my guess that an iphone 3GS
would cost more than this without a contract and the device looks good as the
iphone.

~~~
mseebach
The Samsung i7500 Galaxy Android handset is less than €400 without a contract.

~~~
tuukkah
One reason might be that the Samsung has 8 GB storage, the Nokia has 32 GB.
The Samsung has 320x480 pixels, the Nokia has 800x480. The Nokia also has
OpenGL for Exposé-like task switching etc.

~~~
randallsquared
And a real keyboard.

